# Roller Coaster Tycoon Problems



## bko376 (Jun 2, 2005)

I was bored and decided to play one of my favorite games ever. I install RCT on my new computer and it works fine up until the main menu. When I try to click on a map to start my park, it just goes back to the main menu... whats wrong?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Would this be an XP machine?.. 
Have you tried to run it in compatability mode?... 

Just a first guess..


----------



## bko376 (Jun 2, 2005)

It is and XP machine and im not sure what compatibility mode is but ill investigate and give it a shot.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Right click the exe and go to properties..
On the compatibility tab.. You can select it for win 95 to win 2000.. Might help.


----------



## niglationis (Apr 1, 2006)

I also recently installed it and it runs fine on default settings. Might it be your computer?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Problem is, all machines are different.. Each has different drivers, programs and stuff..
Any number of things can cause problems..

We just start with some simple first steps is all.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

How 'bout you post the contents of a DXDIAG log here that shows us your system specs along with driver information, etc.


Start
Run
*dxdiag*
Click the "Save all information..." button
Save the log
Open it up
Highlight everything and copy and paste the contents into a reply (don't attach it!)


----------



## rylan90 (Jan 23, 2006)

Did you have any problems when installing? Scratches? Powerfailures? I had a problem somthing like that on my RC2.


----------



## elphix (Apr 11, 2006)

My Xp SP2 computer loads and plays the game quite perfectly. One problem though. It allows me to save but not to load any game. When I try the game just exits without any warning message or anything. I've tried downloading the patches (official and unofficial) but they say patching unsuccessful. Any ideas?


----------



## hairylee (Apr 30, 2006)

RCT1 bought and manual and disc etc all in english... yet when you load the disc it says that the language is Swedish! so you can download the patch for the swedish version and install in swedish but you cannot play it because being english and all i cannot speak the swedish language! How do you overcome this issue?

Cheers


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Can you take it back?
Exchange it.. tell em you can't read swedish. 

Some games can be changed, but I've never looked into RCT.. 
You can try searching google for "Change language Roller Coaster Tycoon" or something like that.

Guess you could also try.. "Go to User CP --> Edit Options and scroll down until you find the language selection"


----------



## hairylee (Apr 30, 2006)

No can't take it back bought from a market... silly me...thought i'd gotten a bargain. Can't change the language as it makes you select when you install it. Tried searching on google but get lots of stuff that doesn't mean very much.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Yeh I tried searching for ya too.. Hard to find what you need when there is so many versions of the game.. 

Hope ya didn't pay too much.. 
There must be a way, but I haven't found it yet.. Just keep searching.. "The truth is out there."


----------



## hobbitnewton (Dec 6, 2006)

i think i really need an rct.exe file because mine don t wana start to run... i have xp sp2... when i try to run it its sas

gsk exception trapper 

exception raised - access violation

00000000, 00000000, 00000000, 00000000
00000000, 00000000, 00000000, 00000000

and when i try to patch it, i can t do it because it not even run... i tried the uk version and the us version 2... plz help if some one can...


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I'd do an uninstall-reinstall. Back up the saved games and parks first.


----------



## hobbitnewton (Dec 6, 2006)

i tryed. several times. but thats doesn t help... i was got a windows reinstall 2 but the problem still are. i think i have problem whit the exe file... long time ago i played this game in win xp prof but there was started the game and the problem was only that: i can t load game, like in others. but now doesent start and can t pach... so i think i need an exe file (rct.exe)... or the game... i downloaded the new version (new publisher) of the game but its only gived me 40 minute playing and than i need to pay for an 1998 game just because its pached and don t need to agonize whit that... unbelievable, so if someone can send me an rct.exe file send me it to my e mail: [email protected]


----------



## Grunty6000 (Dec 23, 2006)

> RCT1 bought and manual and disc etc all in english... yet when you load the disc it says that the language is Swedish! so you can download the patch for the swedish version and install in swedish but you cannot play it because being english and all i cannot speak the swedish language! How do you overcome this issue?
> 
> Cheers


I bought RCT 1 ages ago from a retailer and when i installed it on my XP machine and tried to apply the patch and it said it was swedish i overcame it by doing this

opened up 2 explorer windows 1 with the cd drive content, 2 with the RCT install dir, "C:\Program Files\Hasbro Interactive\RollerCoaster Tycoon", after going through a regular install.

on the CD there is a folder called "English" i navigated to that, selected all the files in the dir can dragged and dropped them into the RCT install directory, ( im not sure if all the files are necessary)

apply the UK patch and it should now be in English


----------



## PIMp (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a problem with rollercoaster tycoon 1. The game works fine, only one problem: when I try to load a park I saved, the game crashes without any message why.
Does somebody have the same problem or knows a way to solve it?
please send to my e-mail:[email protected] or post here


----------



## blah102 (Apr 7, 2007)

do u know how to fix it when the rollercoaster tycoon game installs and it says something about ERROR: COULD NOT INSTALL REGISTRY ENTRIES

How could u make it not do that, and what is a registry entry


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to both of you. :up:
PIMp; I recommend removing your email from the post. Spam bots can search forums for addresses. Any of your saves? If it's just one, the save may be corrupt.

blah102; Registry entries are addresses of sorts, that tell window where to look for things.
Basic info on it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_registry
Not being able to "install" them could be, you don't have administrator rights.

Both of you may get better help and results if you start your own thread about your problem. Saves reading and getting advice mixed up.


----------



## CustomMinifig (Nov 26, 2006)

What RCT is it? If it is RCT 1 or 2, simple fix I guess. Just re-install it.
RCT 1 and 2 both work on XP and Vista no problem. If it is RCT 3 then also try to reinstall it, but there may be a bigger problem.


----------



## Robbie29c (Apr 19, 2007)

hi call me bobster i have a problem that was said before everthing is fine i the game but when i try to load my succesfully saved game it exits rctycoon and says:

exception raised - access violation

00000000, 00000000, 00000000, 00000000
00000000, 00000000, 00000000, 00000000

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz i need help


----------



## Simulated (Sep 14, 2006)

Robbie29c said:


> hi call me bobster i have a problem that was said before everthing is fine i the game but when i try to load my succesfully saved game it exits rctycoon and says:
> 
> exception raised - access violation
> 
> ...


That might be an administrator rights problem. Are you playing the game on a limited user account? If you are, try playing on an account with full admin rights. I found that many games won't let you load or in some cases save on a limited user account. (hence the reason my kids now have their own computer)


----------



## tules (Apr 29, 2007)

I hvae problems with loading the games, I can only find a patch for RTC3 now, I have RTC1, but I have not been able to play it for a while now, I have XP pro, I have the full version I can play it but I cannot load any saved games which is really frustrating can anyone help?


----------



## Robbie29c (Apr 19, 2007)

*No, i do have admin rights i think the problem is to do with xp(i am running windows xp home edition)because my friend run sit fine on his windows 98 second edition *


----------

